# Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung



## SOS (8. März 2017)

*Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,

ich betreibe seit geraumer Zeit meinen i7 3770k@4,5mhz@1,3V. Er steckt auf einem ASRock Z77Extreme4 und wurde bisher von einem BeQuiet DarkRock Pro gekühlt. Trotz diesem massiven Kühler erreicht der i7 unter bestimmten Szenarien immer 84°C. Ausgelesen mit HW Monitor und RealTemp. Z.B. bei :

- Konvertieren von Filmen ins MKV-Format mittels StaxRip
- Prime
- CPU-lastige Spiele, wie Battlefield.

Jetzt habe ich umgestellt auf WaKü und habe mich für das Komplett-Set Phobya Pure Performance LT240 BayOne entschieden. Dieses Set hat von der Leistung gute Nutzer Reviews. Nach einigen Tests musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass die Temperatur in den oben aufgeführten Situationen, immer noch bei 80°C liegt. 
Auch Versuche mit der Lüfterdrehzahl und der Pumpenleistung haben kein besseres Ergebnis gebracht. Die Durchflussrichtung ist AGB - Pumpe - CPU - Radiator - AGB. 
Den korrekten Sitz des CPU-Kühlers habe ich kontrolliert. Dieser ist meines Erachtens i.O.

Hat jemand eine Idee, an was es liegen könnte, dass ich nur 4°C Temperaturunterschied zur Luftkühlung habe ?

LG,
Sven.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*



SOS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich betreibe seit geraumer Zeit meinen i7 3770k@4,5mhz@1,3V. Er steckt auf einem ASRock Z77Extreme4 und wurde bisher von einem BeQuiet DarkRock Pro gekühlt. Trotz diesem massiven Kühler erreicht der i7 unter bestimmten Szenarien immer 84°C. Ausgelesen mit HW Monitor und RealTemp. Z.B. bei :
> 
> ...



Hi Sven,

ein ähnliches Setup hatte ich auch mal.
Ich kann dir nur dazu raten sich mit dem Thema "Köpfen" näher zu befassen - ist keine Raketenwissenschaft und dürfte dein Problem lösen.
Ein Montage Fehler würde ich bei der Vorgeschichte ausschließen - die Spannung geht in Ordnung,ich hab meinen bei 1,330 Volt @ 4.7 Ghz jahrelang benutzt.
Temperaturen lagen vor dem Köpfen bei ca 75°C,danach bei ca 60°C (Wassertemperatur max 30°C).
Wenn du Fragen hast - gerne per PN mehr!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*



SOS schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, an was es liegen könnte, dass ich nur 4°C Temperaturunterschied zur Luftkühlung habe ?



Hauptsächlich die Tatsache, dass unter dem Heatspreader deiner CPU eine dicke Schicht billiger Wärmeleitpaste klebt die die CPU darunter wunderbar isoliert. Das ist der Flaschenhals bei der Kühlung einer Ivy-Bridge-CPU, nicht der Kühler der auf der CPU parkt. 
([Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge/Haswell/Skylake geköpft - Erfahrungen ohne HS/mit gewechseltem TIM)
(Intel Skylake delid. Delidding 6600K & 6700K + before/after temps. CPU kopfen - YouTube)


----------



## Chukku (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

wie oben schon beschrieben bekommst du diese CPU nicht kälter, wenn du dir die Mühe (und das Risiko) des Köpfens nicht geben willst.

Allerdings sei dazu auch gesagt, dass 80°C subjektiv zwar nach viel klingt, für den Prozessor aber völlig unschädlich ist. 
Wirklich "nötig" wären weitere Aktionen von deiner Seite also nicht.
Aber wenn du für deinen Seelenfrieden unbedingt unter 70°C kommen willst, dann schau dir das mit dem Köpfen mal genauer an.

(Hängt halt auch davon ab, wie oft das Szenario denn auftritt... wenn du jeden Tag 8h oder länger Filme bei der Temperatur konvertierst, ist es evtl. was anderes)


----------



## Hammerhead222 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Aber eine Differenz von 4 Grad scheint trotzdem ein bisschen wenig zu sein. 

Hast du denn auch Lüfter verbaut die für Frischluft sorgen?  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SOS (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antworten.

Das mit dem Köpfen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. So bekommt man die Ivy Bridge auf jeden Fall kühler.



> Aber eine Differenz von 4 Grad scheint trotzdem ein bisschen wenig zu sein.



Diese geringe Differenz ist das, was auch mir etwas komisch vorkommt. Lüfter sind genügend vorhanden. mir der restlichen Hardware hatte ich auch noch nie Hitzeprobleme, seit ich das Bitfenix Shinobi XL habe.


----------



## Bariphone (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Bei den CPU's bringt eine Wakü ja generell nicht so viel wie bei den GPU's. Grund der Heatspreader und deren WLP oder das Lot. 4 Grad sind schon wenig aber wie Beschrieben bei der Serie ohne Köpfen nicht ungewöhnlich. Beim Fx sind es auch nur 7- 10 Grad je nach Last und Takt sowie Spannung. Bei GPU'S ist der Vorteil von 20- 30 Grad schon größer. Also nicht verrückt machen. Oder Köpfen.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

GPUs haben aufgrund ihrer Größe eine viel geringere LeistungsDICHTE.

Die Ivy-CPU hier drückt mit dem OC ganz grob 100W raus und die Kerne im Die machen rund 80 mm^2 aus. Macht 1,25 W/mm^2, isoliert mit dick Wärmeleitpaste und einem Heatspreader.
Eine High-End GPU wie beispielsweise die neue 1080Ti schafft 300W raus mit OC, ist aber auch 472 mm^2 groß, hier sinds nur 0,64 W/mm^2 und der Kühler liegt direkt auf der GPU auf.

Deswegen bringt es fast nichts, einen sehr starken Kühler auf eine solche CPU zu setzen (in der Regel vielleicht 5-10 Grad) aber sehr viel, einen Wasserkühler auf eine solche GPU zu setzen (oft >40 Grad kühler).


----------



## orryginal (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Wo hier gerade Köpfen das Thema ist. Sollte man die schlechte Wärmeleitpaste unbedingt durch Flüssigmetall ersetzen, oder können durch den Einsatz einer guten WLP, wie z.B. der Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, bereits merklich bessere Temperaturen erzielt werden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Die meisten die ihre CPU köpfen sind ziemlich ich nenns mal hardwareerfahren, sprich holen das absolute Maximum raus, das geht nur mit Flüssigmetall. Das hat den Nachteil einer etwas schwierigeren/risikoreicheren Aktion da das Zeug leitet und man am besten den Bereich um den Die beim Auftragen abklebt.
Wenn du weniger erfahren in solchen Dingen bist kannst du natürlich auch eine sehr hochwertige WLP verwenden die den Vorteil hat dass sie nichts kaputtmacht wenn was danebengeht da sie nicht leitet. Das Ergebnis mit der Kryonaut ist nur minimal schlechter als mit Flüssigmetall, sprich statt beispielsweise 20°C bessere temps sinds dann eben "nur" 17 oder 18 Grad.

Was man jetzt verwenden will ist ne persönliche Sache. vor einigen Jahren hab ich selbst nur Flüssigmetall verwendet, bin aber mittlerweile davon weg weil die Kryonaut (vorher gelid Extreme) praktisch gleiche Ergebnisse erzielt - auf ein oder zwei Grad kommts (mir) halt nicht an. Seitdem nutze ich die Kryonaut auch bei allen sonstigen Umbauten (etwa WaKü-Blocks auf CPU/GPU). Hat auch den Vorteil an der Stelle dass man sie problemlos wieder wegbekommt.


----------



## ThoSta (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Eventuell solltest du mit der Spannung runter gehen. Habe die selbe CPU (auch geköpft) und glaube mich zu erinnern, dass max 1,25V empfohlen waren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*



ThoSta schrieb:


> Eventuell solltest du mit der Spannung runter gehen. Habe die selbe CPU (auch geköpft) und glaube mich zu erinnern, dass max 1,25V empfohlen waren.



Keine sorge, 1,3v sind kein Thema.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerhead222 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Aber er könnte es mal probieren mit der Spannung weiter runter zu gehen, denn das macht schon ne Menge aus [emoji15] 

Ich selber besitze ein i7 4770k und der läuft mit 4,6Ghz und 1,225V und bei mir wird er nicht so warm [emoji15]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Killermarkus81 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*


Wie immer fachlich und verständlich perfekt zusammen gefasst!


----------



## SOS (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Niederere Spannungen hab ich schon getestet. Da lief die CPU nicht stabil. In Prime sind immer die einzelnen Kerne ausgestiegen.


----------



## SOS (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hab jetzt mal die Spannung auf 1,27 gesenkt. Die max. Temps waren aber trotzdem bei 79-80 Grad. Werde mich diese Woche mal mit dem Köpfen beschäftigen. Ist ja kein großer Aufwand.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Als erstes möchte ich darauf hinweise das du keine wakü hast sondern eine kowakü. Großer unterschied da sie nicht erweiterbar bzw groß optimierbar ist. Köpfen ist absolut keine große Sache wenn man weis wie. Ich nehme gerne die Rasierklinge da es mit der Vicemethode zu aufbäumungen an den Rändern des Headspreaders kommen KANN (muss aber nicht, nur wenn liegt der Kühler nicht ordentlich auf). Die Anzahl der Fälle ist aber recht überschaubar wo sowas passiert.
Falls du es mit der Rasierklinge machen möchtest, rate ich dir ein 1:1 Bild auszudrucken oder auf irgendeinem Display anzeigen zu lassen (natürlich von der geköpften cpu , sodas du immer siehst wie viel Platz du hast und wie weit du mit der Klinge rein darfst.

Egal wie bitte ich dich, das du dich vorher ordentlich informierst, bei Fragen UNBEDINGT nachfragst bevor du etwas tust und nur mit dem richtigen bzw in den Tutorials betitelten Werkzeug dich daran wagst. In manchen Videos wird zwar auch zum Cutter geraten, aber nach über 50 Köpfungen seit Ivy mit Rasierklinge rate ich davon ab. Mit glück, übung und einer nicht zu heftig verklebten cpu kann das gehen, die meisten lynchen mitm Cutter aber ihren Prozzi.
Ach falls du dich die Methoden nicht traust gibt es noch diverse Deliting Tools von z.b. der8auer. Safe aber kostenspielig. Wie viels einem wert ist, bzw wie viel man sich selbst zutraut muss man halt selbst wissen.


----------



## SOS (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*



> Als erstes möchte ich darauf hinweise das du keine wakü hast sondern  eine kowakü. Großer unterschied da sie nicht erweiterbar bzw groß  optimierbar ist.



Das Set habe ich zwar als Komplettset gakauft, aber es besteht aus lauter Einzelkomponenten, die einzeln ausbaubar und somit auch austauschbar und erweiterbar sind. 

Trotzdem danke für die Tips zum Köpfen. Werde es diese Woche angehen. Die Ergebnisse werde ich natürlich hier bekanntmachen.


----------



## SOS (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

CPU ist geköpft. WLP getauscht. Temps sind super. Bin bei max. 64 grad. Fast 20 grad Unterschied. 
Aber seit der Köpfen werden nur noch die Speicherriegel in Bank 1 und 2 erkannt. Sobald ich einen Riegel in Bank 3 oder 4  einstecke zeigt mein Board die Fehlernummer 55. Memory not installed.


----------



## Averdan (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*



SOS schrieb:


> CPU ist geköpft. WLP getauscht. Temps sind super. Bin bei max. 64 grad. Fast 20 grad Unterschied.
> Aber seit der Köpfen werden nur noch die Speicherriegel in Bank 1 und 2 erkannt. Sobald ich einen Riegel in Bank 3 oder 4  einstecke zeigt mein Board die Fehlernummer 55. Memory not installed.



hmmm. Also ich hatte das auch mal, lag bei mir aber daran, dass ich  zusätzlich zum Multiplikator übertakten auch mit dem BCLK leicht  übertaktet habe und dadurch keine Runden MHz Zahlen bei meinen RAM  hatte. Habe dann statt 3080MHz oder so auf 2960MHz die RAM getaktet.  Dann lief es wieder. (meine RAM sind auf 3000MHz ausgelegt)

Bei  meinem alten AMD Set-up hat es einmal geholfen das BIOS auf default  settings zu setzen. Und einmal musste ich sogar CMOS betätigen da im  Zuge des übertakten, gar nichts mehr ging


----------



## SOS (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

BIOS zurücksetzen und CLEAR CMOS hab ich schon gemacht. Bringt alles nichts. Es werden nur die beiden ersten Bänke erkannt. 

Es laufen nur 8gb im single chanel.


----------



## Haarstrich (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Da wir wohl die CPU (Speicherkontroller) das Köpfen nicht überstanden haben.


----------



## Averdan (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Wow das wäre natürlich das Horrorszenario.
Hast du auch alle 4 RAMs im Motherboard gehabt wie du das CMOS betätigt hast? Weiß nicht, aber könnte ja sein, das da irgendow eine Rest Info im Speicher geblieben sein könnte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Wieeeso empfiehlt überhaupt noch jemand das Köpfen per Klinge? 
Wieder eine CPU mit defektem Speichercontroller mehr dank der Rasierklingentechnik. 

Mach mal ein Foto deiner geköpften CPU (wenns geht hochauflösung und scharf, also richtig fokusiert), dann kann man schon gut erkennen ob du reingeschnitten hast. 
Dürfte aber zu 99% der Fall sein. 

Nächste mal per Schraubstock köpfen


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ich köpfe nur mit Klinge. Hab ihm aber nicht dazu geraten auf Seite 2, sondern nur das ganze erläutert und Tipps dazu gegeben. Jedoch auch die Vice Methode erklärt.
Ich persönlich ziehe Klinge vor, geht schnell, simpel und bei über 60 prozessoren seit ivy nie eine beschädigt. Wenn er es mit der Rasierklinge gemacht hat, hätte er sich wie ich riet ein 1:1 Bild anzeigen lassen oder ausdrucken. Dann kann quasi nix passieren da man es ja danebenlegen und sehen kann wie weit man mit der Klinge rein kann.
Klingt eher so als hätte er das nicht getan und nicht genügend informiert.


----------



## SOS (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*



> Hast du auch alle 4 RAMs im Motherboard gehabt wie du das CMOS betätigt  hast? Weiß nicht, aber könnte ja sein, das da irgendow eine Rest Info im  Speicher geblieben sein könnte.



Ja, es waren alle Speicherriegel verbaut. 



> Mach mal ein Foto deiner geköpften CPU (wenns geht hochauflösung und  scharf, also richtig fokusiert), dann kann man schon gut erkennen ob du  reingeschnitten hast.
> Dürfte aber zu 99% der Fall sein.



Dazu müsste ich sie nochmal köpfen. Der HS ist wieder aufgeklebt.



> Wenn er es mit der Rasierklinge gemacht hat, hätte er sich wie ich riet  ein 1:1 Bild anzeigen lassen oder ausdrucken. Dann kann quasi nix  passieren da man es ja danebenlegen und sehen kann wie weit man mit der  Klinge rein kann.
> Klingt eher so als hätte er das nicht getan und nicht genügend informiert.



Ich hatte einen  1:1 Ausdruck einer geköpften Ivy danebenliegen, und befasse mich nun seit Wochen mit dem Thema. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ich ins PCB geschnitten hab. Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass es ein paar PINs verbogen hat. Die CPU ist beim Ersten einsetzen ziemlich unschön in den Sockel geschnappt. Da müsste ich sie nochmal ausbauen und die PINs kontrollieren.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Na denn. Pins kontrollieren ist dann eohl angesagt  Hoffen wir das es daran liegt. Haste nach dem schnappen nicht gleich Pins kontrolliert.


----------



## SOS (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Leichtsinnsfehler durch übertriebenen Aktionismus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ein ausgedrucktes Bild hilft doch nicht dabei, "nicht" ins PCB zu schneiden. Das hilft doch nur dabei, nicht in Bauteile welche im Weg sind zu schneiden. 

Gerade mit der Klinge hat man ein verdammt hohes Risiko, da das PCB extrem empfindlich ist (die Leiterbahnen liegen sehr dicht oben, da reicht ein minimaler Kratzer). 

Die Schraubstockmethode geht einfacher, schnellerer und ist absolut sicher. Von Rasierklingenschäden habe ich schon genug gelesen


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Da haste recht das Bild war rein wegen den Bauteilen und das mans DIE nicht anschneidet. wenn man die Klinge zu schräg ansetzt kann man das PCB beschädigen. Davor wird in Tutorials aber auch gewarn, nur möglichst auf dem pcb liegend die klinge verwenden, dann kann mans pcb quasi nicht anscheiden. Wie gesagt bei massig geköpften cpu's nie eine gelynchd. Obs dauerglück oder Übung/ Vorsicht war kann man jetzt streiten


----------



## SOS (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ist jetzt auch egal. Eure Tips waren gut. Meine CPU läuft jetzt mit 64°C anstatt mit 80°C. 
Dass durch die Aktion etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezugen worden ist, so dass ich nur noch zwei RAM-Steckplätze nutzen kann, ist durch meine eigene Unachtsamkeit verschuldet.

Vorerst läft mein PC eben nur mit 8GB.

Vielleicht nehme ich das Ganze als guten Anlass zum Aufrüsten.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Naja schade isses trotzdem drum. Aber das nenn ich mal positives denken 
Man kann halt nicht immer gewinnen^^


----------

